# عندى مشكلة فى الياهو أرجو حلها بأسرع وقت



## MAGEDEZZAT (9 يناير 2008)

اللغة فى بعض أصدارات الياهو ألقى اللغة مش مفهومة علشان أنا مغير الميل عندى و كتبوة بالعربى.أرجو الحل بسرعة.


----------



## mina1 (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عندى مشكلة فى الياهو أرجو حلها بأسرع وقت*

*السلام والنعمة
بص انت تاخد الباتش دة تسطبة عندك
الباتش*http://www.mega4upload.com/download3.php?id=R6n7HH1nkfA3E29UwcFt​


----------



## maarry (13 يوليو 2012)

جميييييييييييل اوى


----------



## meno 7 :) (8 يونيو 2013)

انا عندى الياهو مش عايز يشتغل
اساسا


----------

